# How do you pull up your big girl panties when you don't wear none??!



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Haha ok, I'm sure I'm going to get flack for that one. But I'm cool with that. So all you who have had to put your game on hold and step aside to recover from injury; how the heck do you stay on the positive side and motivated... And still keep the diet in check? I've never sat through or delt with a major injury, until now. I'm honestly trying to deal with it and not be a baby about it... But this crap is a long ass recovery, and well more of a mental game for me not to go lift heavy! 😔 How the hell do I just not lift on a bad day, good day... All days? I haven't done anything for 5 days but sit here and eat shit!



So the one is me just a couple weeks ago... A before and after 12 weeks challenge thing. I was making progress, in my groove and loving it! The other is me now!! Yuck! Just five days out of surgery!! 
Distal clavicle excision and shaving and reshaping the bone to remove the hook and fix the AC joint, had to totally remove the bursa to grow a new one, did a sub acromial labrum repair both anterior and posterior with two tears, and rotary cuff repair... And Repair and reattach my bicep tendon. He said it was a good thing I did it now before that tendon had totally detached from my bicep... The MRI didn't show my bicep tendon, he saw that once he got it in there. It was a little worse than I thought! Lol just thought maybe I'd been dealing with a pinched nerve for so long. I actually didn't even know what all this crap was before s couple weeks ago! To make matters even shittier... I'm going to have to to the other one before it gets worse also. Appearently I was blessed with some jacked up clavicle bones that aren't straight and don't line up so there's a hook on the bottom..so it's only a matter of time before my other one goes also!! Crummy!! I can do legs all day, I love me some legs... But dang it's a struggle at times to get them in pants.. And the struggle is real!! Lol so all you that have sat out for awhile, what do you do? How do you stay positive and motivated?? I'd love any instight!! You guys are totally awesome, thanks!! 😊


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn woman...that shit hurt my eyes to read...lol

That really sucks  How long are you down for? I have had two surgeries where I was down 7-8 weeks each time and to keep from losing my mind..I just looked at it as a type of vacation but at the same time kept my diet right to keep from gaining unwanted fat.

The thing is, you can't do anything about your situation but you don't have to make it worse by compounding it with eating shit and in turn kicking yourself for it.

Stay positive, read about the sport you love..make mental notes or even written notes on things you want to change/add/try etc...research ways to better your training...hell, make a whole new routine and diet for when you are back at it  

But most of all stay positive!!!!!!!!! Reach out if you're having a bad day...we will talk you down from that donut....lol

Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh and P.S....you did a great job...keep that picture in your eye sight for motivation


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 29, 2015)

Captain America!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2015)

I say smash the hell out of your legs 3 x per week!


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2015)

Get to the gym and do what you can.  Even if it's only to ride a stationary bike because once you get in the habit of not going to the gym it's a bitch to get it back into the routine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2015)

i can only do cardio at the moment, then in 6wks only lower body lifting.  Getting cut open sucks, but you need to live with it.  


GL


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2015)

Man I can't wait to go home and rip my girls panties off. 



Cause man they're really riding up my ass.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2015)

I had hernia surgery two weeks ago and it really sucks.  I finally got my ass in gear and got a good diet and food program then boom an injury. It really sucks and is kinda depressing but you have to fight through it.


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks girl, I'm down for a while, 6 weeks wearing a damn sling which I hate already!! They said I can't even beginning to lift anything for four months, and then just light shit. They won't let me do push-ups especially they said for 6 months by the way it was torn and how they had to anchor it down.  as soon as I can I'm getting back in to do the other one before it gets worse and so I'm totally complete with new shoulders sooner. The food has been the death of me, I just kept eating everything... Oops! But I'm sucking it up and getting my head outta my ass, did my food prep last night. I'm doing my best to stay positive. I'm actually looking forward to a year from now, knowing I should be better off then before!


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks lady, that means a lot coming from you!  I'm not a stocker or anything but I've been following you, and I must say... You are quite the inspiration!!


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol yes, I'm ordering me some knee sleeves just for that reason! Might need a little extra support!!


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree!! Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh shoot! I'm sorry to hear that! Hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lmao!!! Oh hell I totally understand!! First thing I love to do... There goes the panties and bra!! Best feeling ever!! Haha


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dang man, that sucks! I feel for ya! Hang in there! We can do this... We have to!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 29, 2015)

Yomand101 said:


> Thanks girl, I'm down for a while, 6 weeks wearing a damn sling which I hate already!! They said I can't even beginning to lift anything for four months, and then just light shit. They won't let me do push-ups especially they said for 6 months by the way it was torn and how they had to anchor it down.  as soon as I can I'm getting back in to do the other one before it gets worse and so I'm totally complete with new shoulders sooner. The food has been the death of me, I just kept eating everything... Oops! But I'm sucking it up and getting my head outta my ass, did my food prep last night. I'm doing my best to stay positive. I'm actually looking forward to a year from now, knowing I should be better off then before!



well, seems you are in this for the long haul but it's better to get both taken care of back to back so you can put it behind you and move forward 

Glad to hear you did your food prep...diet should be your main focus right now because you can still get the fat off by eating correctly...then work on the muscle when you get back in the gym.



Yomand101 said:


> Thanks lady, that means a lot coming from you!  I'm not a stocker or anything but I've been following you, and I must say... You are quite the inspiration!!



Thank you  I really appreciate that! This life style is in my blood...haha..Can't imagine not being this way, guess that's why no matter what happens I go full force in everything I do. It's all mind set...gotta push all the negative aside, focus and kill it!

You'll be back at it in due time...let your body heal properly 

J


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 29, 2015)

Holy Smokes...man oh man, Like Jenner said, its does seem better to do them both and get it over with, then take you time to recover.
If you are able to do legs with you shoulder/arm like that...do those...
Take your time and don't come back too soon though.
Stay focused on your goals...
And great job on your 12 week challenge...it looks like you put some effort into it...
Stay strong and keep your chin up...


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 30, 2015)

That's awesome!! Well your hard work has shown, and I totally admire and respect that for sure!  Love your passion and drive! Yes, diet is totally key right now. And the other stuff I just need to be patient with, it will come back!  Thanks for being so kick ass girl!!


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 30, 2015)

You are totally right! I sooner I can get them taken care of the sooner I can get back at it 100% yeah, I'll be able to do legs and some stationary biking or something. Plan on starting with a little tomorrow! And thanks for your compliments and encouraging words... I appreciate it!  oh and if that pic is you..... Damn!! That's kick ass! Nice work!!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 30, 2015)

:32 (16): POB wears big girl panties and little girl panties because he's a freak like that!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> :32 (16): POB wears big girl panties and little girl panties because he's a freak like that!


At the same time


----------



## Yomand101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Lmao that's awesome!


----------



## mickems (Apr 30, 2015)

Yomand101 said:


> You are totally right! I sooner I can get them taken care of the sooner I can get back at it 100% yeah, I'll be able to do legs and some stationary biking or something. Plan on starting with a little tomorrow! And thanks for your compliments and encouraging words... I appreciate it!  oh and if that pic is you..... Damn!! That's kick ass! Nice work!!



I would like to say, one of the greatest things I have found out being on here is, if you stick around and stay connected here, there are people willing to guide you and assist you in reaching your goals and answering your questions. the encouragement and helpfulness of more experienced people is awesome here. I love you UGBB.


----------

